# Solved: Connected to Wi-Fi, yet no internet access on TP-LINK TD-W8951ND



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm facing this problem since 3 days and exhausted trying to set it right. I've a *TP-LINK TD-W8951ND Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router* which I recently bought. As usual followed the setup process in instruction manual, but *unable to have internet access in Wi-Fi. *

I'm *able* to use the internet by wired connection to the modem.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My computer specs are, 
Lenovo G570 
OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	xxxxxx-PC
System Manufacturer	LENOVO
System Model	20079
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz, 2100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	LENOVO 40CN20WW(V1.07), 1/22/2011
SMBIOS Version	2.7
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
User Name	xxxxx-PC\user1
Time Zone	India Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	3.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	2.70 GB
Available Physical Memory	1.62 GB
Total Virtual Memory	5.39 GB
Available Virtual Memory	3.73 GB
Page File Space	2.70 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxx-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Bsnlbb:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bsnlbb
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.213.168.75(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.147
218.248.255.141
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5587:46f0:6e9b:3e38%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 21, 2013 3:53:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2013 4:18:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 317478393
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-7E-15-30-B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::749b:29a4:856a:eb1a%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 21, 2013 3:51:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2013 3:51:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 246968564
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-7E-15-30-B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1030:33e5:8a2a:57b4(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1030:33e5:8a2a:57b4%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BEB0F2C8-ED12-45D4-8F89-A0CC5AF6C991}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{316599E3-7787-4855-AE6A-EDFB9318D0A3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E1A3F448-82C3-4BB9-B1BD-FE7587C0DDEE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E6304D6D-C24D-444F-97BF-4F65E56D510A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75d5:a84b::75d5:a84b(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.147
218.248.255.141
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user1>ping 192.198.1.1

Pinging 192.198.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.198.1.1: bytes=32 time=383ms TTL=54
Reply from 192.198.1.1: bytes=32 time=374ms TTL=54
Reply from 192.198.1.1: bytes=32 time=390ms TTL=54
Reply from 192.198.1.1: bytes=32 time=391ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 192.198.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 374ms, Maximum = 391ms, Average = 384ms

C:\Users\user1>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.236.101] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.236.101: bytes=32 time=415ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.236.101: bytes=32 time=417ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.236.101: bytes=32 time=422ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.236.101: bytes=32 time=416ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 74.125.236.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 415ms, Maximum = 422ms, Average = 417ms

C:\Users\user1>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=352ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=366ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=367ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=362ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 352ms, Maximum = 367ms, Average = 361ms

C:\Users\user1>

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please enlighten me guys, 
Thank You.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the ipconfig /all looks good - you also have a PPP adapter as if you are connecting to a modem only - what is this connection ?

the ping test will work as you are also connected by cable and that will often take the default and so the ping tests work 

can you just connect to the wireless and remove the cable connection and repeat the ipconfig /all and the ping tests here please - also need to remove the PPP connection - whatever that is - if you could describe all your connections


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxx-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5587:46f0:6e9b:3e38%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 21, 2013 7:52:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2013 7:52:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 317478393
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-7E-15-30-B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{316599E3-7787-4855-AE6A-EDFB9318D0A3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E6304D6D-C24D-444F-97BF-4F65E56D510A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BEB0F2C8-ED12-45D4-8F89-A0CC5AF6C991}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user1>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\user1>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\user1>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\user1>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sorry etaf, I've no idea what a PPP is. Can you throw some more light on how to remove it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have removed the PPP now 

looks like a good connection to the wireless but being blocked 

any other device connected by wireless and working at all ?

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

No, I tried connecting my mobile phone via wifi with no success. I currently run McAfee AntiVirus Plus Full Version(Licensed), I've never had any trial version of any antivirus. I also have McAfee Security Scan Plus.

After going through the below, I found the attached



> Please goto Start --> Run --> type EVENTVWR and press OK --> Now, look under the System log for any errors and/or warnings. If you find any, please post the relevant heading, along with the details inside by double clicking on the error/warning, and then copy/pasting the information from within.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the ping to 209.183.226.152 ignores the DNS servers



> No, I tried connecting my mobile phone via wifi with no success


 so before we go to far down the PC route - this sounds more like a router configuration issue

*Remove the wireless security*
Is your wireless security enabled?
if so - log into the router and remove the wireless security - now see if it will connect.
if it does - log back into the router and try with the wireless security enabled again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

I removed the Wireless security, still doesnot give internet access.


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Any help guys? etaf?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

But if you connect to the same router with a cable the PC works fine 
just no devices are able to connect to the wireless and connect to the internet 

if it was just this one PC - then I would suggest removing mcafee with the removal tool - but you can confirm NO device is able to connect with wireless - even with the security OFF 

I would now make a note of your configuration settings in the modem/router and do a factory reset and resetup


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

I reset the router numerous times, to factory state, reestablished the connections both secured and unsecured. Everytime, wired is fine, wireless aint.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a faulty unit - OR some strange configuration issue on the router - as it is a new unit - would be worth calling their tech support
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/contact/?categoryid=530

from the info above , you are getting a connection to the wireless and receiving and IP address - which you can also Ping the gateway on the router - just no internet access via DNS or without

and the wireless IPs match up with the ethernet IPs

as NO devices can get onto the internet via wireless , then it must be a router issue

looking through the manual - there is mac address filtering - BUT then you would not be able to connect to the wireless - but check just in case - see page 30 of the user manual here
http://uk.tp-link.com/Resources/document/TD-W8951ND_4.0_User_Guide.pdf

it would be worth going through all those settings - post a screen shot here - just blank out any passwords 
also maybe worth making sure WDS is off 
and also WPS


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

another poster has found a firmware update resolved the issue for their TP-Link - different model

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1090583-wifi-but-no-internet-tp.html#post8623668


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

No success with firmware update(I suppose it has the latest firmware), etaf, would you like to have any other details of the router? Any other tests to be performed?


----------



## nhslzt (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you try a firmware update? Are you *sure* that you have the latest?
The latest for your router is here:
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/?model=TD-W8951ND&version=V5#tbl_j
It solves some wifi related issues.
I think it's worth double checking, I had similar issues with model wdr3600, apparently solved now.


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry etaf, I didn't go thourgh post#11,
WDS: OFF
WPS: OFF

There were off from the very beginning. 

nhslzt, I did it again. No success.

Oh my god, The configuration pages from 192.168.1.1 are ridiculously long, cannot be snipped in one go, VERY time consuming.


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Urrrghhh, I updated the firmware again, factory reset it, reestablished the connections to see the same eye sore. 

Is this a FAULTY UNIT?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Is this a FAULTY UNIT?


 i would say so now 
so a call to http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/contact/?categoryid=530 would probably be best now -


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Whooooh! I got a replacement and it works fine! 


Thanks etaf! Very much!:up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, kinda unfortunate. My tplink is now giving me internet access for a couple of minutes, not providing internet access for another couple of minutes and so on. I really want to break this thing. What do I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this is the new router 
so we need to start over

lets see
would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

please include the xirrus screen shots for both conditions - see how below.

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens
ns

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
http://help.orange.co.uk/orangeuk/support/personal/353093


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll take all the tests but before that I'll contact my ISP. 

One thing I observed is DSL light goes off when disconnected. 
I'll update you ASAP.


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

*When CONNECTED*

When Internet Access is OK.

Summary of lights on the router:

POWER: ON
DSL: ON/ static 
INTERNET: ON/ blinking
WIFI: ON/ blinking

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxx-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-80-A5-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5587:46f0:6e9b:3e38%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2013 8:01:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 27, 2013 8:01:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 317478393
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-7E-15-30-B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-07-1C-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3435:d5f8:8a33:b48c(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3435:d5f8:8a33:b48c%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BEB0F2C8-ED12-45D4-8F89-A0CC5AF6C991}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{316599E3-7787-4855-AE6A-EDFB9318D0A3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E1A3F448-82C3-4BB9-B1BD-FE7587C0DDEE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user1>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\user1>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.google.com [74.125.235.19] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.235.19: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.235.19: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.235.19: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.235.19: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.235.19:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 71ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 71ms

C:\Users\user1>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=289ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=290ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=289ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=289ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 289ms, Maximum = 290ms, Average = 289ms

I'm waiting for it to disconnect now to take other tests.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have this marked solved - did the ISP resolve the issue ?



> One thing I observed is DSL light goes off when disconnected.


 then its a problem with 
the router/modem
the filter
the telephone line
the exchange

the DSL light is monitoring if the telephone is dsl enabled for broadband signal to use

the fact it goes out when disconnecting means its not the LAN - PC side of your network

i would do some internal tests

do you have a filter on every phone socket with a device attached ?
or do you have one filter for the entire premise ?

disocnnect all devices on the telephone connections - fax, phones etc and just have the modem/router connected- see if it still disconnects


----------



## tplink (Feb 21, 2013)

What's a filter? 

Today is sunday here, so my ISP might call tomorrow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a filter is used between the telephone socket and the device 
in the UK they look like something like this - but can vary
http://www.manxtelecom.com/support/internet-and-email/broadband/filter-troubleshooting.aspx

some countries US also have a main filter on the main incoming line to the premises and supplies to all the house


----------

